# Dependant visa on Partner with 457



## muthu16feb (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi There,
Currently my fiancee is working in AUS and myself in USA (both belong to india). Getting married in couple of weeks time. Both are working in IT and me with 8.5 yrs exp. Both of us are returning back to our respective place of work after marriage and then either she is going to join me here if she gets a job or myself will go over there to AUS. I need to clarify few of these if anyone can help me out.

1) Is it possible for me to get the work visa or the dependant visa through my wife? Or is it that i need to apply for a new work visa? How soon can i get a visa (anything) which will allow me to work over there in AUS?

2) How good is the IT market there in AUS? because me with around 9 yrs by start of next year should not land up there in AUS searching for work. Thinking of playing safely.

3) Is it possible for me to get the dependant VISA by being here in USA after our marriage so that i can search a job in AUS from here and then based on that can move over?

Sorry if am asking very basic questions. But am just looking for a adivise/suggestion so that we both will be put together after our marriage without affecting any of our career.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

1. as a dependent on a 457 visa, you would have unrestricted work authorisation. How to do this "retroactively" (add yourself as her dependent after her 457 has already been granted) I'm not sure. Perhaps an agent can help you with this, or her company's immigration attorney should be able to advise

The other two I'm not sure about. Question 2 I have no clue, and question three seems tricky because most employers want someone to already be in Australia and have work authorisation before they will consider interviewing or hiring you. The exception would be for employers who are looking internationally for specialised people, and if you fall into that category, they would probably be willing to sponsor you for a 457 anyway so the issue of being your wife's dependent would be moot


----------



## muthu16feb (Nov 26, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> 1. as a dependent on a 457 visa, you would have unrestricted work authorisation. How to do this "retroactively" (add yourself as her dependent after her 457 has already been granted) I'm not sure. Perhaps an agent can help you with this, or her company's immigration attorney should be able to advise
> 
> The other two I'm not sure about. Question 2 I have no clue, and question three seems tricky because most employers want someone to already be in Australia and have work authorisation before they will consider interviewing or hiring you. The exception would be for employers who are looking internationally for specialised people, and if you fall into that category, they would probably be willing to sponsor you for a 457 anyway so the issue of being your wife's dependent would be moot


Wow a quick reply from you Tiffani! 

How long does it take for me to add myself as her dependant. Say by Dec08 she is having her 457 and if i try to add myself to it as dependant in Jan09 how long will the process take that i will be ready to go AUS for work? Also does this process need me in person for any visa procession or its just the paperwork and filing which the agent can do instead of us or may be her company can help us out in filing for dependant visa right?


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

that's what I'm not sure. My partner and I filed together, so it wasn't an issue for us. I would ask the immigration attorney who's issuing her 457.


----------



## muthu16feb (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh ok. Lemme check that out with her side


----------



## subinp (Oct 15, 2008)

muthu16feb said:


> Oh ok. Lemme check that out with her side


HI Muthu, 

I had a friend who was in OZ for work. In between he came to India got married and took his wife along when he went back. So I think its possible. As Tiff said, your fiance's company would be able to do give a clear answer. 

Subin


----------

